# Playing



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

We've only had our 3 yr old, Jersey, 2 weeks, but we are desparately trying to find some games, tricks, or play toys for her. The previous owners left her home alone quite often, she apparantly had no bed, blanket or toys she bonded with...just a people dog I guess. She doesn't seem interested in fetch....thought maybe thats a cockapoo thing?? So far she will only "sit", so we will do lots of training with other commands.
..any tips or tricks, games out there your dog loves?


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny enjoys fetch. He's not very good at dropping the toy when he brings it back though.  Other than that, there aren't too many "games" Benny really plays. He does like to be chased, especially if he has a toy in his mouth. Sometimes he also enjoys being roughed up a little. He shows his teeth and ends up licking us. That's his way of "playing" tough.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

So far I haven't found a ball she likes...I thought about getting a small kong to see if she plays tug of war? She loves to chase small wild bunnies we have roaming around, perhaps somthing small and furry she'll fetch? lol
My vet thinks that perhaps she wasn't very well socialized when she was younger, and thats why she seems uninterested in play? I might put her some socialization classes.....or perhaps she'll warm up to play as she gets use to her new home?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo will fetch, rough house, play chase, tugawar, everything lol. I also have her in the dog sport Agiliy. She loves it with a passion. 

Both the poodle and a cocker are retrieving breeds, so fetching is expected and playing of all kinds is a very normal thing for any breed. But just like your vet said, if a dog is not exposed to things as a pup there never quite the same. I don't know if you'll ever really get her to play, she can get better at it sure; but she might never be like a pup raised with toys, two years is a long time to be deprived. 

For training get into clickers, they really really help shy dogs blossom and make it a lot easier for a dog not raised to learn to get the idea of it. http://www.clickertraining.com/

If she never plays running games of any kind in the house or yard, remember to take it into account when exercising her. (ie. Longer walks)

Good luck with her. I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when i started agility with Gypsy she had no interest in balls, and thay said i couldnt traine her with treats. 

i ended up cutting a slit in a tennis ball so she would chase it. 

gett her realy exited so she is bouncing about, thing bring out the ball, and play with her(dont let go of the ball) she needs to think that its something that she cant have. the more she cant have it the more she will want it. 

another thing, theache her that if she touches the balll she gets a threat, once she touches it every time you tell her, stop giving treats, she will sta rt getting frustrated and try to pick up the ball. treat her for that.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the advice Enneirda and Kendal! I will try it all. We discovered by accident that Jersey likes to chase water from the hose......while watering the garden I put it on jet spray to reach farther away and she started chasing the end of the water where it hit the grass! Too funny! Hopefully we'll start discovering other forms of playing soon


----------



## Simonzz (Nov 29, 2009)

Our Grover enjoys lots of games and training, since he was a puppy we have taken him to dog training and now started agility, he is just one year old. have you thought about classes it's never too late!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa wont fetch either she just looks at me as if to say "well get it them" lol she has lots of toys that she throws all around the house and chases and love tug of war games, i also but little teddy bears from the second hand shop (take the ears and nose out so they cant swollow them) and she carries them around the house! good luck and have fun trying to find what she likes.


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, Milo was very unsocialized when we brought him home at 9 months of age. I took him to basic training and to doggy daycare a couple of days a week, and then took him to intro to agility training classes. It made so much difference in him! I also take him to small dog meetups whenever possible, usually once a month where he can be off leash with a bunch of other small dogs. He still is not very good around large dogs. He has one of those treat balls where you can put small treats or kibble inside and he just loves to push and throw that thing around to get the treats out. He also loves to fetch, and go swimming (that's his favorite). I can't give him any stuffed toys or tennis balls as he immediately chews until he gets a hole then pulls all the stuffing out and even will swallow it...so I have to be very careful with his toys. Good luck with your Jersey...I'm sure you will find something she likes.


----------

